# AN ATHEIST IN THE WOODS



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

An atheist was walking through the woods.

'What majestic trees!'
'What powerful rivers!'
'What beautiful animals!'
He said to himself.

As he was walking alongside the river, he heard a rustling in the bushes behind him.

He turned to look. He saw a 7-foot grizzly bear charge towards him.

He ran as fast as he could up the path.

He looked over his shoulder & saw that the bear was closing in on him.

He looked over his shoulder again, & the bear was even closer.

He tripped & fell on the ground.

He rolled over to pick himself up but saw that the bear was right on top of him,

reaching for him with his left paw & raising his right paw to strike him.

At that instant moment, the Atheist cried out: 
'Oh my God!'

Time stopped.
The bear froze.
The forest was silent.

As a bright light shone upon the man, a voice came out of the sky.

'You deny my existence for all these years, teach others I don't exist and even credit creation to cosmic accident

and you expect me to help you out of this predicament?'

'Am I to count you as a believer?'

The atheist looked directly into the light, and said:

'It would be hypocritical of me to suddenly ask you to treat me as a Christian now,

but perhaps you could make the *BEAR* a Christian?'

'Very well', said the voice.

The light went out.

The sounds of the forest resumed.

And the bear dropped his right paw, brought both paws together, bowed his head & spoke:

*'Lord bless this food, **which I am about to receive from Thy bounty through Christ our Lord, Amen.'*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL.... Was this Tim Treadwell ?

It's a good thing that God didn't turn the bear into a catholic priest.......


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now that is funny as hell :glutton: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

youngdon said:


> LOL.... Was this Tim Treadwell ?
> 
> It's a good thing that God didn't turn the bear into a catholic priest.......


 :clapclap: :roflmao:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That was a good one, thanks for spicing it up YD.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thats awesome!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO !!!! good one Mike !


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha! Like it!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I love it. Thanks 220, I got a good laugh.


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

That's some good stuff


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO and thanks for funny follow up Don !!


----------

